# How could my sins be forgiven?



## sikhkudi (Jan 14, 2021)

I'm a 15 year old sikh girl and I've been very very disrespectful to my parents. My dad has always been soft on me and never put restrictions on my while my om loved me with her whole heart. I feel the worst for taking advantage ofd them. I took advantage of almost everyone in our house, especially my sister. I made her do things no teen could've ever done that and my parents found out. I made her do it with "me". They've lost respect and love for me, forever. They always believed in me for being a doctor, but now they just vlost hope on me saying I could never achieve anything in my life with what I've been doing, "ghinone harkatein". My parents have given me a green signal to get lost or to die. I don't know how to face these in front of sache patshah. Please help me as I don't wanna ruin our khandaani izatt. Thanks. 

P.S. I'm bipolar and my parents doesn't know about this. Also, I rarely pray too, I feel very bad calling myself a bad sikh. I wanna relive.


----------



## Prabjyot Kaur (Jan 14, 2021)

Dear Sikhkudi,
Since you have mentioned your diagnosis, it makes me believe that you have been to psychtriatic evaluation. Please follow your doctor's advice with medication and therapy. Allow your family to involve in your treatment. There is no reason that people with Bipolar issues can't live a worthy life.
Guru Raakha!


----------



## gjsingh (Feb 6, 2021)

It is a big problem if your parents don't know about a serious health problem you have. They are charged by Waheguru to take care of you until you are 18 years old.If you tell them and they refuse the care you need that is one thing but I think they should know. My two cents.


----------



## swarn bains (Mar 9, 2021)

I have been reading Granth Sahib for over 50 years. what i found the ultimate change you have to make is your mental thinking. reciting the name of God whole heartedly( remember whole heartedly) will change your thinking and your parents will also accept you. One thing  is to say wahegur from the tongue, the other is to say from the mind. it takes lot of effort to say from the mind or whole heartedly.. God bless you


----------



## Commander Tako (Mar 13, 2021)

I could give you a lovey-dovey pep-talk but the only good it would is make me look good.
I know you fell unworthy of doing good. 
You aren't worth of doing do. 
Forcing yourself to do it even those you are unworthy is the pence you have to pay to be absolved of your sins.

You want god to forgive you but he never will!



Spoiler: Why won't god forgive you



God wont forgive you because he knows these is nothing to forgive, Sin part of the lie of Maya, born out of the fear that god is a piety and mean as you. There is only one person who's forgiveness matters and it is the person that it is hardest to get forgiveness from. You must seek out forgiveness from yourself. I know it's hard but you must do good for selfish reasons. You will feel worth to do good then it will be ease then you realize I'm already doing good I don't have to change what I'm doing I Just have to change why I'm doing it.


 I know that stings but that bandage needs to ripped off in one jerk for slowly pulling it off with only prolong the pain of removing it.


----------



## Dhan waheguru (Mar 17, 2021)

Watch this video.
This will show you the path.


----------

